# Verkleidung IBC



## augfried (25. Okt. 2013)

Da wir zur Miete wohnen und mit Stadtwasser den Garten sprengen müssen habe ich dem ganzen in diesem Sommer Abhilfe geschaffen. Günstiges Regenwasser sollte gesammelt werden 
Ruckifix einen IBC-Tank 1000 ltr. bei Kleinanzeigen gekauft. In der Firma ein Gestell aus Winkeleisen 100/50/5 mm schweißen lassen und mit Rostschutzfarbe gestrichen.

 

Dann habe ich 40/20 Latten oben und unten angeschraubt um eine Unterkontruktion zu haben.
Wie es der Zufall so will waren die Profilbretter grad im Baumarkt im Angebot. 
Schnell gestrichen, zugesägt und angeschraubt.

 

Für vorne noch einen Adapter bestellt - IBC Gewinde auf Zollgewinde. Einen vernünftigen 1" Kugelhahn angeschraubt, damit auch genug Wasser kommt. Dann noch eine Stahlplatte davor geschraubt damit man nicht unter das Gestell schauen kann und welche auch als Spritzschutz dient.

 

... und fertig !
Fehlt nur noch das Dach 

 

Als ich von meiner Terrasse so auf die Verkleidung schaute kam mir das alles etwas kahl vor.
Also einen 700mm Koi aus Stahl lasern lassen, grundiert, schwarz lackiert und angeschraubt.


----------



## Ulli (25. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Verkleidung IBC*

Hey, sieht klasse aus!

Vor allem der gelaserte Koi, kann ich Dir da vielleicht einen abkaufen?
Ich habe auch so eine kahle Holzwand von meiner Filterhütte, da würde er ganz besonders gut aussehen 

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## augfried (25. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Verkleidung IBC*

klar, habe gleich mehrere machen lassen


----------



## Zacky (25. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Verkleidung IBC*

Hallo unbekannter Koiliebhaber.

Die Verkleidung des IBC schaut schon gut aus. Stell doch bitte mal deinen Teich etwas genauer vor! 

PS: Was wir nicht unbedingt wollen, ist ein Verkaufsthread für den Stahl-Koi!?


----------



## muh.gp (25. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Verkleidung IBC*

Hallo und Willkommen!

Gute Idee mit der Verkleidung. Lasse ich in meine Planungen einfließen.

Stell doch mal deinen Teich vor, bei der Kreativität wäre ich darauf echt gespannt.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## shizuka (1. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Verkleidung IBC*

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,

ich habe bereits vor Wochen den ständigen Wasserverlust bei laufender Pumpe beklagt und danach das Fallrohr angezapft und Regenwasser vom Dach eingeleitet. Nun habe ich zwar die gewünschte Wasserhöhe erreicht, doch nach Abstellen der Pumpe für den Winter ist die Wassertreppe mit einem gelb/ braunfarbenen  Belag überzogen. Bei uns im Dorf wird viel Holz verheizt und ich habe den Verdacht, dass es Schadstoffe aus der Luft sind.
Andererseits gibt es ringsum Sandsteinfelsen, die den selben Niederschlägen ausgesetzt sind und immer gleich aussehen.
Hat jemand damit Erfahrung?
Danke im Voraus


----------



## Ulli (17. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Verkleidung IBC*



Ulli schrieb:


> Ich habe auch so eine kahle Holzwand von meiner Filterhütte, da würde er ganz besonders gut aussehen
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Ulli



Hallo zusammen,

Augfried sei Dank, die Wand ist nicht mehr so kahl!   
Spitzen-Teil !!                 

Grüße
Ulli


----------



## augfried (18. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Verkleidung IBC*

Feini, Feini


----------

